# Mythbusters Gets A Tad Carried Away - Boom!



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.kcra.com/cnn-news/19016582/detail.html



> *Mythbusters 'Big Bang' Shatters Windows*
> 
> *Residents Rocked In Yolo County*
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the townsfolk's windows.

At least those poor windows' sacrifice shall not have been in vain, for it t'was for the greater good( THE GREATER GOOD).


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 26, 2009)

I have only watched the show a few times.  It's mildly entertaining, but I've got to hand it to them - anyone who can figure out a way to blow **** up just to see what happens _and get paid for it_ is a freakin' genius.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 26, 2009)

I loved it when they tried to clean the inside of a cement truck with dynamite.  When it failed to work (myth busted), they just kept putting more and more dynamite in it until they finally said the heck with it and loaded it up by boom sticks.  There was almost literally nothing left of the truck - it just vanished.  So cool.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

Our very own Dale Seago did a segment in the ninja myths episode.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  the Mythbusters have got the best job....EVAR!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## clfsean (Mar 26, 2009)

Plus they have the hot red headed nerd chick on there too...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 26, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Plus they have the hot red headed nerd chick on there too...


 
Here Here! 

All who watch the show just for the hot red headed nerd chick say 'here'

Here!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Here Here!
> 
> All who watch the show just for the hot red headed nerd chick say 'here'
> 
> Here!


 

*AHEM* why, NO....of COURSE I would never do ANY such thing............


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 26, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> *AHEM* why, NO....of COURSE I would never do ANY such thing............


 
Yah, ok, what ever.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gotta love Carrie...

best job EVAR!


----------



## Scott T (Mar 27, 2009)

cuongnhuka said:


> here here!
> 
> All who watch the show just for the hot red headed nerd chick say 'here'
> 
> here!



hear hear!!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFx...irlsentertainmentnetwork.com/1-900-nerd-girl/
You have NOT seen a redheaded nerd chick until you see her.  After you watch and drool over that, check the vid out of her Star Wars collection and medieval weapon collection.
Nerd girls are the hottest creations on the earth.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 27, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Plus they have the hot red headed nerd chick on there too...



I'm assuming you've seen her pics in FHM, yes?

Mythbusters was never the same after seeing those...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 28, 2009)

Kari's cool.  We used to party a lot together in College.  One night we were all Drinking in this place called Slyppies and decided to get tattooed... she was sitting there in her bra while they started doing the ink on her shoulder, and then you wanna know the best part?






















I made all that up and you were ALL jealous for about 30 seconds.  HAHA.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 28, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> We used to party a lot together in College.


 
This was the part were I went 'yah, ok.'


----------

